# Space Wolves Discussion Thread MKII - New images post number 84



## Syph

As the pace of the rumours picks up for the Space Wolves, I thought I'd start a fresh thread to help people having to wade through several pages for the latest. BDJV has been keeping us up to date regularly, which I've copied across to our Rumour Roundup forum:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=35579

There you'll find the long list of rumours without the discussion. For ease, here's BDJV's latest updates:



BDJV said:


> Here is the current round up of rumors that we have so far. 7/8
> 
> The Space Wolf codex has an October release date.
> 
> LC's are called Wolf Claws in the new codex, you can choose to either re-roll to hit or to wound.
> 
> Canis Wolfborn is the new SW SC; He's riding a very big wolf in a not so weird way as that sounds. Let just say those bloodcrushers look like grots!!! New from WS; Also Canis is power armoured and has 2 wolf claws. The wolf has some cybernetic bits on it. Its size may have been exaggerated a little it's just a bit bigger than a Juggernaut. IIRC taking Canis also allows you to take two cav choices, 1 can be SW mounted on wolves, the other is just wolves.
> 
> Njal Stormcaller returns to the Codex with a new model, holding a gnarled staff out before him.
> 
> There will be 2 main plastic kits, however 1 of them can be used to make pretty much every SW troop choice by combining the oooodles of spares on the sprues with normal vanilla marines kits (e.g. a box of devastators plus the extra from the sprues will make your Longfangs. IIRC there are around 30+ heads on the sprue!!! there may also be a special vehicle, but I'm not sure if it's a complete kit or if there will be an upgrade sprue to add to the existing kit.
> 
> 
> There's also a funky new way of kitting out your characters, it is similar to the Vampiric Powers used by WFB VC, but IMO much more fitting for SW, and very fluffy, in fact it is IMO one of the best ideas GW have had in ages. I'm not going to say any more on this as it will spoil the surprise."
> 
> Space Wolves gain access to an Assault Cannon Land Raider variant.
> 
> The current options for jump packs are going to change.





BDJV said:


> BTW Jump Pack marines are called "Skyriders" in SW Codex, according to Hastings at WS.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> More from Hastings on upgrading your heroes!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You choose "sagas" for your characters, perhaps someone with Saga of the monster killer (I made that name up by the way) may be better at killing monsters (high strength things) in some way, although there could be drawbacks to this as he may need to kill so many of such things per game to continue his saga......
Click to expand...

I for one welcome our new Space Wolf overlords! :mrgreen:

Canis sounds awesome.


----------



## BDJV

First up, the rumors are unvieling at an outstanding rate, it getting hard to keep up! :shok:

Shadowphrakt at WS confirmed that he was completely duped with the previous batch of SW rumors. So the no TH/SS rumor was totally false! Forget every SW rumor before these because these SW rumors are the real deal.


The comfirmation of these rumors come from Brimstone, Harry and Hastings on Warseer. That's as reliable as it gets in the world of GW rumors. 

Here is the current round up of rumors that we have so far. I will keep this post updted as new info becomes available. New info will be in this color

The Space Wolf codex has an October release date.

LC's are called Wolf Claws in the new codex, you can choose to either re-roll to hit or to wound.

Canis Wolfborn is the new SW SC; He's riding a very big wolf in a not so weird way as that sounds. Let just say those bloodcrushers look like grots!!! Also Canis is power armoured and has 2 wolf claws. The wolf has some cybernetic bits on it. 

IIRC taking Canis also allows you to take two cav choices, 1 can be SW mounted on wolves, the other is just wolves. 

Njal Stormcaller returns to the Codex with a new model, holding a gnarled staff out before him.

Bjorn the Fellhanded returns to the codex.

All special characters have been resculpted.

Wolf Scouts will remain the same and they also have the option be mounted in a Land Speeder Storm

There will be 2 main plastic kits, however 1 of them can be used to make pretty much every SW troop choice by combining the oooodles of spares on the sprues with normal vanilla marines kits (e.g. a box of devastators plus the extra from the sprues will make your Longfangs. IIRC there are around 30+ heads on the sprue!!! there may also be a special vehicle, but I'm not sure if it's a complete kit or if there will be an upgrade sprue to add to the existing kit.

There's also a funky new way of kitting out your characters called Sagas, it is similar to the Vampiric Powers used by WFB VC, but IMO much more fitting for SW, and very fluffy, in fact it is IMO one of the best ideas GW have had in ages. You choose "sagas" for your characters, perhaps someone with Saga of the monster killer (I made that name up by the way) may be better at killing monsters (high strength things) in some way, although there could be drawbacks to this as he may need to kill so many of such things per game to continue his saga...... 

Space Wolves gain access to an Assault Cannon Land Raider variant.

The current options for jump packs are going to change. BTW Jump Pack marines are called "Skyriders" in SW Codex.

Plastic Wolfguard Terminators; they are ambidextrous, ie they will have right and left handed weapons options like Stormbolters.

When asked about Pack size, Brimstone says that Space Wolves will be even less Codex Astartes than they were before.


----------



## BDJV

According to Hoarmurel on Warseer "The spanish rumours from BoLS comes from my gameclub-hobbystore forum. There I posted rumours that i get from ANOTHER spanish forum, In that forum the rumours were presented as a rumour summary from Warseer... "

Which were taken from the now proven to be false rumors posted by Shadowphrakt.

So don't hold a lot of hope for the Spanish rumors on BoLS! It is possible that there is some truth in them.





> This was posted in Spanish on BoLS, I'm trying to get this confirmed.
> 
> All the army will maintain the rule of countercharge and all but Bloodclaws will get the rule of shooting one-handed "but with something more special."
> 
> At first it seemed that they wanted to give full equipment like they did with other Codex (Bolter, Bolt Pistol and Close combat weapon) but at the end it seemed that they might opted because "any miniature with this rule, equipped with a bolter (disregarding Plasma rifles) could Rapid-fire and assault the same turno. So a big no.
> 
> Bloodclaws go with Weapons Skill 4 (it seems they keep Ballistic Skill at 3) and change their actual rule for furious charge.
> 
> Long fangs might seem pretty good. According to recent comments GW does not sell well nor devastorts nor Long fangs, so it seems logical thaty they would boost them incredibly. In addition of keeping their actual rule (able to divide fire into two units) the leader of the pack will give them, as well, the rule of stubborn. Of all the rumors available this is the one that I believe less
> 
> Wolf Guard will also be boosted greatly, but we only have at the moment one page with equipment configurations.
> 
> What was commented about a Bjorn of multiple 14 armor values (it is yet unknown if all of its armor will be as this, but the front side, count on it).
> 
> It seems that Ragnar will be someone to regard with care. In addition to his neat profile, his inclusion in an army will give it fleet and the unit in which he is joined will be granted with Rending claws and one extra attack. Considering the dates certainly the Codex will be released in October, it will be presented in the English Games Day, which will be available by that time.
> 
> Could we get someone who speaks Spanish to check the translation? BoLS
> 
> Yeah, it's like being kid at Christmas and it coming early this year!
> 
> Boogle at WS summed up the Spanish rumors
> From the above I gather:
> 
> - All SW except Blood Claws seem to have True Grit as standard (as long as they carry Bolters), and can assault after shooting bolters.
> 
> - Blood Claws are WS4 and BS3, the lose the berserker charge and pick up Furious charge.
> 
> - Something about Long Fangs being better than they are currently, retaining Split Fire, but also allowing Fearless or Relentless? (Implacable)
> 
> - Still unknown if Bjorn is just 14 on his front armour or 14 all round
> 
> - Ragnar seems to offer +1A to the unit he joins on the charge
> 
> - October release date


----------



## Elahir

Implacable for long fangs means Relentless (move and shoot the heavy weapons).


----------



## Syph

Christ they sound _mean._

I'll update the Rumour Roundup thread, thanks for keeping up with all of this!


----------



## BDJV

Elahir said:


> Implacable for long fangs means Relentless (move and shoot the heavy weapons).


Holy crap on a cracker that would be awesome! i was just coming to post that! :good:



Syph said:


> Christ they sound _mean._
> 
> I'll update the Rumour Roundup thread, thanks for keeping up with all of this!



No problem Mate! I feel like a Kid on Christmas morning right now!


----------



## Cato Sicarius

Jesus Christ!

Space Wolves sound just awesome! Here I come!


----------



## bitsandkits

bugger it! now im gonna have to go to games day


----------



## BDJV

I am marveling at what looks like the return to Herohammer and 2nd edition flavor to the Wolf codex! :victory: I love what I'm seeing so far!

I really need to finish modelling my Long Fang 2nd ed hybrid kitbash unit. :wink: Cause I get the feeling I'll be using them a lot if these rumors pan out! :biggrin:


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Good work guys. I'm slightly disturbed at how excited I'm getting at the prospect of buying more little plastic men.


----------



## BDJV

This was just posted to Warseer.



Hoarmurel said:


> The spanish rumours come from here, warseer. I get them from other spanish web that quotes Warseer, it was some sort of summary.
> 
> So all those things come from other rumours that at last, were from here...
> 
> Because that, I think the info could be mistaken or fake, i had to notice it in order to take caution and that...


I'm gonna drop them from the Summary until we know for sure they are real.

According to Hoarmurel on Warseer "The spanish rumours from BoLS comes from my gameclub-hobbystore forum. There I posted rumours that i get from ANOTHER spanish forum, In that forum the rumours were presented as a rumour summary from Warseer... "

Which were taken from the now proven to be false rumors posted by Shadowphrakt.

So don't hold a lot of hope for the Spanish rumors on BoLS! It is possible that there is some truth in them.


----------



## Vanchet

o____________o Relentless Long fangs!?!?! That's hardcore
I'm only guessing that the downfall will be the unit being stupendously expensive


----------



## elkhantar

Crap, wolf riders? really? If they can be taken as troops I may have to give SWs a try! I went with BA since I can take all jump infantry and skip on the tactical squads, but how cool are wolf riders??


----------



## Elahir

Damn those fake rumours, got me all excited ¬¬


----------



## Tim/Steve

24" charge range mounted MEQs.. sounds pretty cool to me (I assume they'll keep the beats movement characteristics).

Im not too happy about relentless long fangs- I mean except for dawn of war starts how often do you want to move devys with a 48" range? Might make it cool to give them multimeltas, and would be immense if you could give them weapons options from the 13th company list (ie- special weapons as well as heavy).


----------



## Dafistofmork

noooooo! i have just sorted out my vannila marines (fluff, colour scheem and army list), and now i have to convert them to SW! noooooo!


----------



## KarlFranz40k

sounds eviiiiiiiiil!


----------



## BDJV

I've been doing some digging in the old rumor thread at Warseer and figured this out. The rumors posted on BoLS in Spanish were from Warseer, but some came from M4V3R!CK in this post not Shadowphrakt. Let's wait and see if he has any updates or comfirmtions to share.


----------



## Kitsunex

you know i've been on the fence as to which army i want to go with. I'm starting to think it might just have to be SW.


----------



## Insane Psychopath

Waring small photos 

WOLF photo in the new WD
http://i80.servimg.com/u/f80/11/10/06/06/th/img_3316.jpg

IP


----------



## BDJV

OMG, they aren't in the semi-squatting pose of the standard marine! :victory:


----------



## Insane Psychopath




----------



## bitsandkits

just looking at that photo i cant find anything on that model that is currently in production apart from maybe the torso plate,so it looks like we will be getting totally new sculpts and those legs look brilliant,also loving the metal banding on the back pack and the guys face just shouts "im gonna tear your face off"
Roll on October!!!


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

Awesome. I've always loved the Space Wolves, and I was always planned on getting them as my next army. This Codex looks like it will make it all the sweeter =D


----------



## Concrete Hero

When I first saw that pic I thought he was wearing small glasses, and it instantly made me think of Beast from Xmen.

I don't want to get nailed by Space Wolves at the GT...


----------



## Someguy

They sent out the pic above with the newsletter, along with the following:



> Space Wolf Grey Hunter
> This stunning Grey Hunter has been assembled using the forthcoming multi-part plastic box set; just one of the fantastic new Space Wolf sets coming in October!


From which I understand that it's a real new squad, not just an add-on sprue. Sounds like there's going to be more stuff as well. I would speculate boxes for blood claws and long fangs at least, with probably some kind of commander.


----------



## tu_shan82

Must resist urge to start Space Wolves army in October. Must finish Dark Angels and Imperial Guard before starting new army.


----------



## Talos

I am not a fan of it, not sure why maybe its the face.
But its still good to see that SW are getting some love, maybe once they are done GW can focus on xenos for a while


----------



## Vanchet

I want to get some more wolves but I'll miss out on the sweet kit 
Only thing I could get is Rhinos and I don't want to work on them without the Forgeworld stuff :<


----------



## Corporal Chaos

I am really happy about this! My wolves will not fall to Chaos after all. Huron will continue to attempt to lure the Dark Angel Fallen to his cause. Oh Yeah. I just got my News letter from GW and see that I was beaten to the punch.


----------



## davespil

Looks like my SM's will aquire just enough wolf bits to count as SW if I want them too. I got the hardest working SM army in the galaxy. They change from Dark Angels, to Blood Angels, to generic Marines, and soon to Chaos and SW!


----------



## BDJV

Here's a better version of the first pic we saw.


----------



## BDJV

New info from Bolter and Chainsword.



Marek Grimfang on B&C said:


> Probably the last info I will ever get from GW Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't really explain too much on "Sagas" and the name they have chosen to call the new marine traits.
> 
> The Space Wolf army is themed on movement. Move, Assault, Fire, Move, Assault, Fire, etc. Its not meant to be a static army. It's also an army to be filled with lots of Troop Choices.
> 
> 13th Company are not officially dead but are special choices based on your army. This Im not clear on whether they are a "Legion of the Damned" choice, or something based on the HQ you purchase.
> 
> Pack Leaders are now unit upgrades and are not purchased from Elites. This Im not 100% on either.
> 
> Grey Hunters are strongly rumored to be able to take a second special weapon in their squads. That is something that I don't understand why Salamander's don't have anymore.
> 
> Long Fangs "May" be able to have some sort of a special rule where they can move and fire, but not assault.
> 
> Blood Claws have been re-worked to level with 5th Edition in respect to "Bezerk Charge." What it is Im not sure.
> 
> No doubt there is more, but not much is being leaked. Im outta here at the end of the month and no one at my level really knows anything anymore.
Click to expand...


----------



## BDJV

Hot off the Warseer rumor thread!



Bun Bun said:


> What I have heard with respect to the Saga's is that
> 
> Wolf Lords will be able to take two sagas. They will have a wide variety of weapon options. I have also heard that they will be able to make on unit of Wolf Guard a troops choice but I need confirmation on this.
> 
> Wolf Priests will basically be a chaplain and apothacary combined in that they will have a Power weapon, Iron wolf amulet and Healing balms and potions as standard. So they will ignore armour saves, have a 4+ invulnerable save and confer Feel no Pain on any unit they join. They will be able to take one sage and apparently cost about 130pts.
> 
> Rune Priests will come with Force Weapon as standard and will be able to take some very nifty psychic powers unique to them. They will be able to take one Saga.
> 
> Iron Priests will be brought in line with the Techmarines of the normal codex. I do not know if they will be HQ or Elite but they too will take one Saga.
> 
> Wolf Guard battle leaders will be an upgrade for Wolf Guard packs and will be able to take one Saga as standard.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Khorne's Fist

It just keeps getting better. Keep it up BDJV.


----------



## BDJV

Khorne's Fist said:


> It just keeps getting better. Keep it up BDJV.


I'm doing my best! I think I'm gonna go crazy waiting for October!


----------



## TheReverend

check out the bottom right of the first picture:

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=3000001a


----------



## bitsandkits

TheReverend said:


> check out the bottom right of the first picture:
> 
> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=3000001a


5 termagants and 5 blurry marines ?


----------



## Azkaellon

bitsandkits said:


> 5 termagants and 5 blurry marines ?


Above them is one HUGE Terminator........and those are space wolf's if you zoom in on the picture they appear to be the old blood claws.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

man, these rumors are making my mouth drool, I had already planned on getting into space wolves with the new codex but man...

I got my old SMs im going to paint my army colours and count them as grey hunters.


----------



## bitsandkits

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Above them is one HUGE Terminator........and those are space wolf's if you zoom in on the picture they appear to be the old blood claws.


the two black blobs could be anything huge and humanoid,look more like ogryns to me if im honest,i think people are seeing things they want to see rather than whats actually on the picture.


----------



## Azkaellon

bitsandkits said:


> the two black blobs could be anything huge and humanoid,look more like ogryns to me if im honest,i think people are seeing things they want to see rather than whats actually on the picture.


I hate marines  and there are 5 marines bellow the big black blob.....all painted as wolves and if you click the picture on the gw site to enlarge it that part is magically gone.:victory:


----------



## tu_shan82

I can't see anything in any of these pictures that resembles a Space Wolf.


----------



## Firewolf

>> October cant come quick enough imho. New sc sculpts (if true), its about bloody time. been playing SWs for ever and the ragnar, njal, ulrik models never changed. So excited about the new dex. WOOOOP.:biggrin:


----------



## MaidenManiac

_Shamelessly cut'n'pasted from BOLS, whom themselves got this from Warseers 'the dude', cred to him!_

*GENERAL INFO*
-To be released October 2009
-Codex written by Phil Kelly
-Space Wolves will supposedly be “even less Codex Astartes” than they were before. This would cover unusual squad sizes etc.

*RULES
Army-wide Special Rules*
Sagas – Characters can take special skills called Sagas. They are said to work similar to the Vampiric Powers used by Vampire Counts. 75hastings69 gave the example that a character with “Saga of the monster killer” (made up name) may be better at killing Monstrous Creatures, but would suffer a drawbacks such as needing to kill a certain number of them per game.

Wolf Claws – The Space Wolf version of Lightning Claws, allow you to choose to either re-roll “to hit” or “to wound”.

*Special Characters*
-Logan Grimnar: No news yet
-Ragnar Blackmane: No news yet
-Njal Stormcaller: No news yet, but would share the Rune Priest standard rules.
-Ulrik the Slayer: No news yet, but would share the Wolf Priest standard rules.
-Canis Wolfborn: Mounted on a large cybernetically enhanced Fenrisian wolf. Wears Power Armour and has a pair of Wolf Claws. Canis also allows you to take two cavalry choices, either wolves, or more Marines on wolves.
-Bjorn the Fellhanded: Early rumours reported Bjorn would have AV14 all around, but these have been thrown into disrepute recently.

Special Characters will likely have prescribed (maybe unique) Sagas attached to them.

*HQ*
-Wolf Lords: May take up to two Sagas. They will have a wide variety of weapon options. May possibly be able to make one unit of Wolf Guard a Troops choice.
-Wolf Priests: Combines the skills of Codex Marines’ Chaplain and Apothacary. Armed with Power weapon, Iron Wolf Amulet (4+ Inv) and Healing Balms and Potions as standard. Will allow units to re-roll “to hit” and also confer Fearless and Feel no Pain on any unit they join. May take up to one saga.
-Rune Priests: Armed with Force Weapon and able to take Space Wolf Specific psychic powers. May take up to one Saga.
-Iron Priests: Will most likely be brought in line with Codex Techmarines. May take up to one Saga. It is unclear if they will be HQ or Elite.

*ELITES*
-Wolf Guard/Terminators: May take a Wolf Guard Battle Leader who will be able to take up to one Saga.
-Wolf Scouts: Will supposedly remain the same and gain the option be mounted in a Land Speeder Storm
-Lone Wolf: A one-man unit that will be “really strong” and act similar to Tyranid Lictors
-Wulfen: Possibly a "Legion of the Damned" style Unique choice, or maybe something based on HQ selection. It is unclear if they will appear at all.

*TROOPS*
-Blood Claws: Have supposedly been re-worked in respect to "Berserk Charge" to make them 5th Edition compatible. May take a Wolf Guard as a squad leader.
-Grey Hunters: Rumoured to be able to take a second special weapon in their squads. May take a Wolf Guard as a squad leader.

*TRANSPORTS*
-Rhino: No news yet
-Razorback: No news yet

*FAST ATTACK*
-Blood Claws Skyriders: Blood Claws with Jump Packs.
-Land Speeder: No news yet
-Land Speeder Storm: Likely Added
-Bikes/Attack Bikes: No news yet

*HEAVY SUPPORT*
-Long Fangs: May possibly receive some sort of special rule allowing them to move and fire, but not assault. May take a Wolf Guard as a squad leader.
-Land Raider: Crusader and Redeemer most likely added. Also rumours of a unique Land Raider variant, possibly with three twin-linked Assault Cannon.
-Predator: No news yet
-Whirlwind: No news yet
-Vindicator: No news yet
-Leman Russ Exterminator: Almost certainly removed


Looks like I will dig out my old Wolves for the first time in almost a decade this winter


----------



## BloodANgels89

Are we retaining Counter-Attack and true grit?


----------



## Tim/Steve

Heard that counter-attack stays and that true grit is changing a little (from what was posted before it sounds as if GH will be able to use bolters as if they were pistols (so +ccw and shoot & assault)


----------



## BloodANgels89

Wow, that sounds so amazing.....but at the same time expect 20 pt grey hunters -____-


----------



## Lash Machine

I would expect grey hunters to be armed with Bolter, bolt pistol and close combat weapon as standard, as GW won't wont to be inventing new special rules away from the one listed in the main rule book.


----------



## Dar'kir

either way the new models are sweet, and they open up some new conversion ideas. i cant wait till october.


----------



## MaidenManiac

Tim/Steve said:


> ...and that true grit is changing a little (from what was posted before it sounds as if GH will be able to use bolters as if they were pistols (so +ccw and shoot & assault)


This would be more or less the same as giving them Bolter, BP, CCW and Relentless, which sounds cool but expensive(as in points per model)k:


----------



## Insane Psychopath

Posted by Tyfus on B&C (thanks) of a perview of the WD cover










Then a close up from warseer










Those who have not see the GW site, here some photo of the Games Dev team painting stastion....some intresting Space *cought*Wolves*cought* Marines they have on the go.



















IP


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

nice find Re; the WD cover


----------



## Wachaza

One thing for GW's lack of info I actually want to buy a white dawrf. usually we'd have seen all the stuff months in advance.


----------



## Insane Psychopath

Two new Grey Hunter (right) & Blood Claw (left)










Thank to Games Day Germany & the person who took these photos

IP


----------



## Vanchet

That cover without a doubt is what the SW codex is goin to look like on the front (done so many times)Apart from that-nice


----------



## SirShibby

I've been planning a SW army for about a year now. I can't wait for the release. Those pics look awsome!!!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Possible release date!

oct 3rd


----------



## ravager37

i have a feeling once the wolves come out my eldar are gonna be shelved


----------



## Bloodhound

It's definately in October. Confirmed by staff at GW.
And I was told that despite not liking the drunken marines chapter, I will buy models just for the sheer need to paint them. They're good. Staff have seen the models and report that they're amazing.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

we have known its oct for ages bloodhound, but I gave a specific day told to a few people by GW Staff


----------



## ravager37

lets all just pray that when they come out that the book will be fantastic, gw needs to do the wolves justice, it's been wayyy too long


----------



## Vanchet

I been Preparing for a Wolves Army for abit and when Games Day hits the Uk soon-I'm making sure I'm there to grab as much as I can


----------



## pevergreen

Was reading a 40k blog thingo:

November 27th, 2003
26 – Wake us up when it’s time to lose

The Space Wolves are an interesting mix of future and past. When they get a new codex in 6 years it will be interesting…


Prediction or edit? No sign of an edit, which means it was a damn good guess.


----------



## MaidenManiac

This is shamelessly saxed from LO. Alot, actually all cred to Zarahemna there!



Zarahemna said:


> I have seen it. And the wonder of it has blinded me, now my only purpose is to share the awesome goodness so that all may slaver and drool in holy anticipation of what is to come.
> 
> My brothers Njal the storm caller has granted me this vision so that you too may know the terrible might of the Soace Wolves and howl as their heavy tread draws closer!
> 
> I know not of the new range of miniature representations of the sons of Russ, but I have seen the awesomeness of their almighty codex. Gather round now and listen!
> 
> Characters:
> 
> Njal Stormcaller:
> 
> Njal is back in all of his glory. The cyber raven joins him and the most easy comparison is with Tigurius, except that he wears terminator armour and carries mighty runes which blaze and improve his invulnerable save to a 4+. Truly unstoppable he remains.
> 
> A storm now covers Njal and this affects enemy shooting and combat prowess (-1 to both within 18" or something like that) and at higher levels can destroy foes and cast them around the table with it's mighty winds. Njal is the master of all six Space Wolf Psychic powers and yes, he is really expensive. Think 250+ points.
> 
> Bjorn the Fell Handed. Bjorn is incredibly strong, AV13 to the front and of course venerable. Put those two factors together and he is an almighty warrior. He has four attacks basic and is strength seven. He is also very expensive.
> 
> There is also a Telion type upgrade for the Space Wolf equivalent to scouts. This hero, more than three centuries old is the equivalent of a captain and yet with his unruly manners cannot be accepted among the battle brothers, not least because he stole one of the Chapter's thunderhawks and then crashed it during his flight. He upgrades his squad, I cannot remember how.
> 
> Battle Brothers:
> 
> All Space Wolves have counter attack and acute senses.
> 
> Wolf Guard are deceptive, they start off at a little over thirty points but they get very expensive very quickly. A wolf guard with Thunder hammer and Storm Shield weighs in at just under seventy!
> 
> There is a character with a special storm shield who can get an extra attack which represents him slapping his opponent with the shield when he charges. He also has furious charge and a thunder hammer that he can throw in a shooting attack. yes, a thrown thunder hammer. When it hits the foe there is an explosion and it reappears with a flash in his hands... Not bad eh?
> 
> Blood Claws now come in three flavours, bikers, jump packers and infantry. They remain slightly less able than regualr marines in shooting and close combat but are still really deadly...
> 
> Wulfen are gone as a unit.
> 
> There is a character who rides a Fenrisian wolf in to battle. It's a bit He-Man esque, but in a good way.
> 
> Long Fangs, Heavy Bolters for only a handful of points, you know about the same as a meltagun for regular marines... Also you can carry five heavy weapons... It's brilliant.
> 
> How much is a regular Space Wolf? xx points? Oh and you get a special weapon for free. Oh, and if you take ten you get a second special weapon for free... Ten men, and two special weapons for 150 points? Sounds good eh?
> 
> Kit? Oh yeah, every space wolf carries a chainsword, bolt pistol and boltgun. Extra attacks, I think so. You can kiss good bye to true grit though.
> 
> Oh and one last thing. Dark Angels are now not alone in being able to field Terminator only armies! SW's can field all terminator armies as one of their characters makes it possible to field T's as troops choices!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

MaidenManiac said:


> This is shamelessly saxed from LO. Alot, actually all cred to Zarahemna there!


All this stuff sounds really cool, I may have get a copy of the dex to asses it's potential


----------



## Frank

Looks like I'll have to dust off my old Space Wolves - the new 'dex sounds great!


----------



## Superstring670

Since the spacewolves are a non codex, does this mean that they will get different war gear list than that of codex: Spacemarine. Are we looking at same items different names, or as they appear in the Spacemarine codex or omission so spacewolves get X but not Y due to fluff or balancing against other codexes.

Also it seems in the recent spell of codexes namely Spacemarine, Imperial Guard and now Spacewolves there is an increase in the power of psykers more powers, multi cast is GW trying to develope this aspect of 40K? 

If so by the time the new Eldar codex comes out then Farseers should have a broad spectrum of powers and ability possible overshadowing their current abilities.


----------



## Tim/Steve

I expect we'll have all the same weaponry but different wargear- we're still given the same basic equipment (either made or blueprints) from mars but we arent an Asartes chapter so expect a whole lot of difference in the special items (already had Wolf Tail Talismans, Wolf Tooth Necklaces and Wolf Pelts that were solo to us... but quite a lot of the current armoury is 'counts as' or just identical to the 4th ed SM armoury.

We've been hearing that SW psychic powers will be increased (because even though STormcaller is nice its the ONLY psychic power in our current dex- I definately have nostalgia to kicking Eldar's ass with psychers back in 2nd: Njall plus a Rune Skald on bike meant I had 5lv vs the 1 Lv3 farseer my friend used to use)... it would be nice to get multi-cast, even nicer to have enough powers to be able to use it.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

> There is a character with a special storm shield who can get an extra attack which represents him slapping his opponent with the shield when he charges. He also has furious charge and a thunder hammer that he can throw in a shooting attack. yes, a thrown thunder hammer. When it hits the foe there is an explosion and it reappears with a flash in his hands... Not bad eh?


Sounds similar to _Thorgral's Plasma blade_ from their first codex, a knife that could be thrown with the effects of a plasma pistol and return to it's user. Nice to know they seem to revisited what was cool in the previous codicies. Njal sounds good if true, back in the day he was the hardest character in the game. Can't wait to upgrade my pups!


----------



## BDJV

More great sounding rumors, but I'm having trouble believing that the GH will be costing 15 pts.


----------



## Tim/Steve

150pt 10 man GH unit with 2 special weapons? I can believe it but its pushing things a bit: we would lack the heavy weapon of nilla marines but would be generally cheaper and far far better in combat (personally I would hope for ~17pts per GH if they come with bolters this time and get free special weapons- that way we're about the same cost as Tacs but with both pros and cons)... its pretty easy to tell Im a puppy- I would have no idea what to do with a heavy weapon in my GH even if you gave it to me


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

Ragnarok666 said:


> I've seen the dex. I am a very happy puppy player, i think Phil captured the spirit of the wolves.
> 
> Bjorn and Canis are by far my favorite HQ's. Ragnar is a combat monster!!!
> 
> Bjorn is armour 13/12/10 with a built in 5+ inv. save he is also a ven dread. he comes with a assault cannon but u can give him a plasma cannon for FREE with a BS 0f 6!!!! he has 4 base attacks at I3 and WS6. he allows all frendly ubits with (iirc) 12" to reroll moral. if he is killed all SW become feerless and becomes a new objective to be captured.
> 
> Canis is riding a HUGe wolf ... and the model looks great. he allows Fen. Wolf pack to become Troops. and there is a unit of wolf riders . Canis has 5 base attacks but if he gets surounded he goes crazy and get one attck for evry model in base contact.he has a pair of wolf claws. hes S5 T5 bc he is riding the wolf.
> 
> Ragnar gives himself and the unit he joins d3 extra attacks on the charge. he already has 5 built in. with WS6 and S5 thanks to his Sword hes a tornado in combat. Put Ragnar in a unit of Blood Claws and it a distructive combo because the BC get +2 attack on the charge.
> 
> Ulrik is back and hes pissed LOL hes gives the unit he joins prefered enemy angainst a unit type he chooses at the start of the game.
> 
> Logan is a true comander. he gives special rules to any unit he joins i cant remember them all but one of the is relentless. othe then that he has not changed much.
> 
> The trickster is a BC uite upgrade. And he could be a lot of fun.
> 
> The Thammer thrower is S10. he throws the hammer 6" at S10 AP1 assault 1. and he gets an extra attack for his shield.
> 
> that all i can remember at the moment ill try and get us some more!!!!


from Warseer, source is good, but will confirm when I go to my store.


----------



## grumabeth

i can not wait. i need to finish off those beautiful Space Hulk models in a month and get ready for the return of my favourite army in 40k. i love the sound of canis. sorry if iv missed this but what sort of choice is this new unit of wolf riders?


----------



## smfanboy

some new rumours from warseer




> Got my hands on some SW rumours from trustworthy source.
> 
> "There’s no wolfen and there won’t be any. 13-th has faded into mist, they’re mentioned in the fluff, but on the table they can be represented only by using an old armylist.
> 
> Everyone has counterattack, they have the same space marine wargear, but it’s cheaper: combi-weapon - 5, fist - 20, frostblade - 20, hammer - 25, stormshield - 25, cost for claws differs, but they can reroll either to-hit or to-wound. Frost is a power weapon which gives +1 STR, it’s not two-handed.
> 
> Troops
> 
> Greys - 15 pts – csm style(bp + ccw+ bolter) - 2 specials for 10 man, 1 on 5 guys ( first melta costs 5, if you get another five guys you get another melta for free) – 1 attack in profile - counterattack - 8 ld – can take a totem: it allows them to reroll 1, grenades are included, + mark of the wolfen(d6 attacks, can’t be comboed with fist), 1 fist & other.
> 
> Claws – 15 pts - 3 BS & etc,, 8 ld, same story with meltas – 2 specials on 10 man; + 2 attacks from charge + mark of wolfen, 1 fist & etc.
> 
> Vehicles are SM-like, but there’s no LS Storm, Ironclad, Thunderfire and the separate units of attack bikes. All LRs are there, but nothing extra. Usual LR and pod have a transport capacity 10. It’s probably a fridge full of beer which is taking the other two...
> 
> Dreads are the same, starting with a free MM or Assault Cannon.
> 
> Huge FA, but without separate units of Attack Bikes.
> 
> There are wolfs – nasty beasts, 4 attacks, but almost unarmored (6+), cavalry. 8 pts, 4 WS.
> 
> Wolf Riders – wolf juggernauts. If only somewhat weaker and costier than juggs - 50 pts. 4 attacks, 2 wounds, 5 toughness, cavalry, rending, can take fist(10), hammer(15), etc. Squads of 1-5.
> 
> Claws on bikes and packs are cool, but they’ve got only one special and ld 8.
> 
> Elites
> 
> Scouts stay the same, but they have only one special, 2 power weapons, come out of the outflank like orkish kommandos, 1-2 – from the enemy’s table side, etc. Sarge can’t take fist.
> 
> Wolfguard – profile of the vanguard veterans - 18 pts, HUGE list of wargear, can be given anything you want, from TDA & TH & SS to combi-weapons and claws and frost blades. Also, they can leave their own squad and join greys or claws in troops or fa(in case of FA they mount bikes or wear jump packs.
> 
> Termowolves start with power swords & storm bolters, no teleportation’s deep strike, have access to drop pods. HtH termies are expensive, but with claws they get insanely high amount of attacks. Shields give 3++. TDA costs 15 points, it makes all upgrades cheaper – shield is 15 pts, claws is 5 or 10(2 claws is 15), fist is 10. Really expensive(like, 53 pts for termi with claw and shield), but can be kitted to have a maximum attacks..
> 
> Best variant for guards is like 8-9 men with 4 combi + fist or claws. Destroy the vehicle and charge.
> 
> Grimnar allows to take wolf guards as troops. Eternal warrior, costs no that much, is really good.
> 
> Ragnar - givec Furious Charge and d6 attacks to his own unit, once per game can give d6 attacks to all SW units. Rerolls 1.
> 
> Ulrik buffs his surroundings, makes his squad monster-kllers (gives them toughness 5).
> 
> All SW heroes are playable, decent and powerful. Ragnar and Ulrik are especially so. They cost no more than 200.
> 
> But Bjorn is a crapsack. 270, 13 front armour, 4 attack, lacks a focus, has really really weird special rules. After death he becomes a counter. I hope we’ll never see him on the table. Apoc only.
> 
> Runepriests – new magic – all is strong, no gates, storm in 24” - gives 5+ cover and turnes zone of usage into difficult terrain for skimmers etc. Cancels psychic powers of enemy on 4+. Must have.
> Njal casts 3 powers per turn, cancels all psychic attacks on 3+.
> You don’t roll for ld, you just plainly cancel them.
> 
> Wolfpriests – same as chappies, but can give preferred enemy for one of the opponent’s units.
> 
> Techpriests - 75, 2 attacks, built in hammer, can take mechanical wolves.
> 
> Wolf commanders – like SM captains only better. You can shape anything you want out of them. I got a killer with 3++, hitting on a 3+, STR 8 and eternal warrior for somewhere around 190 pts.
> 
> Sagas really differ, are given to priests and commanders. HQ – 2 sagas, priests get only one. Usually the give some rerolls to the heroes. Special characters come with them, like, Ragnar is rerolling 1 on the dice. There are eternal warrior, +d6 movement to the transport, cover for the wolfs, other are just rerolls..
> 
> Fangs are mech. Cheaper, but not relentless, can shoot at two targets at time if their sarge weren’t shooting. Now there can be 7 of ‘em, though.
> 
> Canis (185) - 2 wounds, 3 attacks +1 for claws, T 5, cavalry, in hth he hets on 3+ , S 5, reroll to wound, can give his unit an amount of attacks equal to the number of models in the squad he charges.
> 
> Special character, an upgrade for the wolf guard - 170 – Lysander profile - 3++, 10 STR. Comes as a part of the unit, so he’s not an indep, he can’t be targeted separately.
> 
> Special character, ugrade for claws – if he rolls 4+ all models that are in base to base contact with him are removed, both your and your enemies..
> 
> Lone wolves are crap, they’re not even worth describing – just wasting elite slots and being useless.
> 
> Guards have a totem/banner, it gives them some rerolls."


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

I pray al lthese things are true If so, I'll definatley be jumping ship codex wise for my army come octorber


----------



## MaidenManiac

This sounds more and more interesting for each time:biggrin:

Now I just have 5k Tau to paint before October:alcoholic:


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

Rightio, found this lot at http://space-wolves-grey.blogspot.com/2009/09/space-wolves-codex-rumor-compilation.html

I cut alot thats already been said out:

Army-wide Special Rules

All Space Wolves are rumoured to have ATSKNF, Acute Senses, and Counter attack.

Some Sagas are army wide some are individual based.

Some Sagas supposedly change the objectives of the game for the Space Wolf player.

Wolflord brings us this via Never-mind and others at B&C:
"as far as I remember you will not be able to have 2 same sagas in one army (there are 5, if I'm not mistaken). one of them really kicks "you know what"

Well, let me ease you a bit
Let's say that one of the sagas makes you worry less about the lascanons, demolisher cannon, encounter with a carnifex…
when I heard of them(sagas), some of them in fact, I thought I would expect something different.

The other 2 I heard about:
one allowing the character to go with scouts (outflank, OBEL) the other adds you as many attacks in the next turn of hth combat, as many kills or wounds you managed to score in the previous hth turn."

…and from Maverik
"Actually, there will be more than 5 sagas. And their point cost range between 15pts, 25pts, and the uber one(s) 50pts."

…answer from Never-mind
"I thought that kicks "you know what" saga is around 35. and that there more than 5? I heard about the benefits of 3 of them.
and besides the one mentioned above, I find one of them "useful", and the other "interesting"

This was posted by Grey mage, it´s not clear if its wishful or rumor….
"Saga: The Stout. 40pts.
The hero is renowned for his toughness and ability to shrug of hits that would leave a lesser main cleft in twain. The character gains the eternal warrior special rule and a 4+ invulnerable save. However if part of a unit that would suffer a wound due to instant death that wound must first be allocated to this character *who may attempt to save against it as normal*.

Saga: Mage Slayer. 25pts.
The hero is known far and wide as the bain of psychers and sorcerors. They gain a 4+ save against the affects of any psychic power, friend or foe, and treats force weapons as a powerweapon. In addition if within assault range of an enemy capable of casting psychic powers the character must assault them and attempt to allocate all attacks at the psychic model."

Slashgod tells us that Phil Kelly confirmed Sagas will affect the whole army, not just the Model in question. This tends to fly in the face of what was posted at Dakka above.

Banner of the Wolf – Grants a reroll on all "to hit" rolls in combat for the entire army for one turn.

Special Characters

Supposedly all cost more than Gazkhull Thrakka . Some are ICs some are upgrade characters. FOC slot is unknown for sure unless specifically stated.

Logan Grimnar – Rumoured to allow Wolf Guard as Troops (normal Lords only allow 1 unit). Slashgod tells us the following:

Originally Posted by Slashgod View Post
Logan Grimnar isn´t a fighting character,he is more like Creed, he gives you some special abilities like standing near a Long Fangs and saying you become tank hunter. He will also give even imperial guard special rules,because he is an amazing leader.
If you want a close combat monster you should choose Ragnar,he is young and berserker like.
Ragnar Blackmane – Supposedly the best Close Combat character. Rumoured to grant Furious Charge to all units within 12".

Njal Stormcaller (250+ points) – Rumoured to have Terminator Armour and Runes which improve his inv save to 4+. He is rumoured to still have the Cyber Raven (no news on any rules for it). Supposedly shrouded by a storm that gives a -1 to both WS and BS to enemies within 18" and at “higher levels” can kill and move enemies. Has all six Space Wolf Psychic powers.

Ulrik the Slayer – No news yet, but would share the Wolf Priest standard rules.

Canis Wolfborn – Mounted on a large cybernetically enhanced Fenrisian wolf. Wears Power Armour (some rumours say Terminator) and has a pair of Wolf Claws. Canis also allows you to take two cavalry choices, either wolves, or more Marines on wolves.
Björn the Fellhanded – Apparently has AV13 to the front, is Venerable, has 4 basic attacks and is Strength 7. If killed he counts as an objective and makes all the Space Wolves Fearless.

There is rumoured to be a Telion style upgrade for the Wolf Scouts. He is rumoured to upgrade his squad, but it is not know how. He is supposedly over 300 years old and although “the equivalent of a captain, his unruly manners cannot be accepted among the battle brothers”. He also apparently stole one of the Chapter's Thunderhawks and crashed it.

Lukis the Trickster - Apparently a Blood Claw upgrade. Possibly the same character as above.

There is rumoured to be a character with Furious Charge, Thunder Hammer and Storm Shield. His Storm Shield supposedly grants a bonus attack which represents him shield charging the enemy. His Thunder Hammer can supposedly be thrown as a shooting attack before returning to his hands.

Special Characters will likely have prescribed (maybe unique) Sagas attached to them.

HQ

Wolf Lords – May take up to two Sagas. They will have a wide variety of weapon options. May possibly be able to make one unit of Wolf Guard a Troops choice.

Wolf Priests (approx 130pts) – Combines the skills of Codex Marines’ Chaplain and Apothacary. Armed with Power weapon, Iron Wolf Amulet (4+ Inv) and Healing Balms and Potions as standard. Will allow units to re-roll “to hit” and also confer Fearless and Feel no Pain on any unit they join. May take up to one saga.

Rune Priests – Armed with Force Weapon and able to take Space Wolf Specific psychic powers. May take up to one Saga.

Iron Priests – Will most likely be brought in line with Codex Techmarines. May take up to one Saga. It is unclear if they will be HQ or Elite.

Elites

Dreadnaught – No news yet, but likely to include Ironclad.

Wolf Guard / Terminators – Start at 18pts with power armour and can be upgraded from there. Basic Terminator rumoured to be at a little over 30pts. A WG with Thunder Hammer and Storm Shield is rumoured to come to just under 70pts. May take a Wolf Guard Battle Leader who will be able to take up to one Saga.

Wolf Scouts – Will supposedly remain the same and gain the option be mounted in a Land Speeder Storm

Lone Wolf – A one-man unit that will be “really strong” and act similar to Tyranid Lictors. Supposedly berserk survivors of Units searching for death so they may join their fallen brothers. Concede a Kill Point if they aren’t killed

Wulfen – Early rumours pointed to a "Legion of the Damned" style Unique choice, or something based on HQ selection. It is likely they will not be included and remain Apocalypse only.

Troops

Blood Claws – Likely WS and BS 3. Berserk Charge supposedly grants +2 attacks on the charge. Rumoured to only get 1 Power Weapon/Fist per unit. May take a Wolf Guard as a squad leader.

Grey Hunters (15pts each) – Rumoured to receive a free special weapon for each 5 Marines. May take a Wolf Guard as a squad leader. True Grit rumoured to change to allow Assaulting after firing Bolters (Not Plasma) rather than additional attacks. More recent rumours say True Grit will disappear and be replaced with the Bolter, Bolt Pistol & CCW equipment load-out.

Transports

Rhino – No news yet

Razorback – No news yet

Drop Pod – No news yet

Fast Attack

Blood Claws Skyriders – Blood Claws with Jump Packs.

Blood Claws Bikes – Blood Claws with Bikes. Rumoured to be able to swap Bikes for Wolves granting +1S, T, and A.

Land Speeder – No news yet

Land Speeder Storm – Likely Added

Heavy Support

Long Fangs – Retain the Split Fire ability. Can supposedly take 5 Heavy Weapons. Heavy Bolters apparently very cheap (5pts). May possibly receive some sort of special rule allowing them to move and fire, but not assault. May take a Wolf Guard as a squad leader.

Land Raider – Crusader and Redeemer most likely added. Also rumours of a unique Land Raider variant, possibly with three twin-linked Assault Cannon (the relative "cheesiness" of this loadout has been discussed to death including mathhammer, so please don't post any further complaints/calculations).

Predator – No news yet

Whirlwind – No news yet

Vindicator – No news yet

Leman Russ Exterminator – Almost certainly removed

Minis

All Special Character models (Except Logan Grimnar) are getting re-done. If they don’t appear in the first wave, they will come in later waves.

The new Njal Stormcaller mini is supposedly holding a gnarled staff in front of him.

Canis Wolfborn’s Fenrisian wolf is supposedly a bit bigger than a Juggernaught. There are no plans to make minis of standard Space Wolf Cavalry, and players will be expected to convert their own using Canis. He will reportedly retail for US$41.25

Wolf Lord (Metal - Direct Only) – Nothing known beyond its existence.

There is rumoured to be two main plastic kits (although other rumours say a single upgrade kit):

Space Wolves (plastic) – Designed by Dave Thomas. Used to make all Power Armoured Space Wolves with the exception of Long Fangs, which will need to combine bits from this kit with the vanilla Devastators kit. There are supposedly more than 30 heads in the kit (most of them helmetless) along with weapons and other bits which could be spread out across vanilla kits, or concentrated on a few models in a similar way to the Dark Angels kit. The Kit will apparently build up to 15 Space Wolves on its own, and more if combined with other Marine kits.


Make of it what you will


----------



## Dar'kir

man, i dont think i ve heard a single bad thing about this army. i personally cant wait for the new kit ot come out, anything that gives me more bitz to add to my chaos army is awesome.. ohh, one last thing, anyone actually seen the new scuplts yet??


----------



## Munky

"Techpriests - 75, 2 attacks, built in hammer, can take mechanical wolves."

This sounds so cool, i cant wait to see if its true!
All in all the rules sound good and cohesive and in line with other recent codex's, so il be happy if even some of this makes into the book.:biggrin:


----------



## BDJV

WL Skoll, thanks for plugging my blog! k: Again most of that info has been posted on various forums, I just compiled it and pilfered it for my own devices. :grin:


----------



## BDJV

Fresh off the presses! Courtesy of Rabianegra at Warseer. They are Frakin' Awesome!


----------



## Tim/Steve

WOAH, sweet.
I am almost totally skint and was thinking about converting Canis when I knew the rules for him... but the model for him just might be an absolute MUST buy.


----------



## Katie Drake

Aww, god damnit. There really *is* a Space Marine riding a giant Wolf. I was hoping that it was just a rumor or misunderstanding or figment of my imagination...


----------



## foulacy

So is that the Canis Wolfborn model? I seen a different pic of a more cyber enhanced wolf with someone in Termie armour riding it with a spear.


----------



## Trevor Drake

Very nice, and from those pages, looks like they will be availiable 3rd October, so that means...next month...wowie.


----------



## BDJV

Did y'all notice that Njal Stormcaller has a bolt pistol while wearing terminator armor?


----------



## Trevor Drake

Yep, either that, or its one hell of a small storm bolter.


----------



## bitsandkits

nice minis, cant wait to get my grubby mits on them


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

there goes all my money into those awsome models


----------



## MaidenManiac

Must paint Tau....must resist...huge...piles of new SWs...must...:angel:


----------



## Dar'kir

ok, not as impressied as i thought i was gonna be by the giant wolf. i think it should be far more angry looking, but everything else is frackin amazing. so many new possibilties for my chaos army!!! great find BDJV!


----------



## Judas Masias

Here is a link to the Wolf Pack Marine Frame Pic.

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=4300007a#


----------



## Trevor Drake

I can promise you, those paired lightning claws for normal marines, are going to become a hot item the moment that wolf pack sprue hits shelves.


----------



## Someguy

I find the sprue a bit odd actually. It's very nicely done, but why make a sprue with 1000 different heads, assorted wolf's tails and skulls, but no flamer or melta? Would it have been hard to provide an option other than the worst one? Oh, and 3 plasma pistols. 3? I'm not sure when I last saw anyone use a plasma pistol. 

Bet: puppies will pay as much, or more, for plasma pistols as chaos chosen pay for melta guns.

It probably isn't too bad that there are only 4 bolt pistols, ccws and bolters. You will have enough to go around if you buy more than one squad. It just bugs me a bit when they provide bizarre selections of gear that you clearly wouldn't use, and then don't give you any way to buy what you actually want.

/gripe


----------



## Shadow Hawk

I've been put off a bit now. I don't think I'll start a SW army after all. I'll be better off just buying some more eldar. 50k eldar, here I come!:biggrin:


----------



## Commisar Varz

lol faced the new space wolves against my manager and by god they are horrible and the special charecters are grusome. marines and any other army for a fact wont stand a chance against them! THE FACT IS SPACE WOLVES CAN NOW FIELD WHOLE TERMINATOR ARMIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:victory:


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Damn it, don't they know I have a mortgage to pay? Oh well, what's another home owner in arrears? Regretting buying Space Hulk now. Looks like I could have got a box of GH, a box of Termies, and Njal for the same price.


----------



## Shadow Hawk

Commisar Varz said:


> marines and any other army for a fact wont stand a chance against them! :


That depends how you play your army:grin:


----------



## Tim/Steve

Someguy said:


> I find the sprue a bit odd actually. It's very nicely done, but why make a sprue with 1000 different heads, assorted wolf's tails and skulls, but no flamer or melta? Would it have been hard to provide an option other than the worst one? Oh, and 3 plasma pistols. 3? I'm not sure when I last saw anyone use a plasma pistol.
> 
> Bet: puppies will pay as much, or more, for plasma pistols as chaos chosen pay for melta guns.
> 
> It probably isn't too bad that there are only 4 bolt pistols, ccws and bolters. You will have enough to go around if you buy more than one squad. It just bugs me a bit when they provide bizarre selections of gear that you clearly wouldn't use, and then don't give you any way to buy what you actually want.
> 
> /gripe


I know the feeling- the current/old SW upgrade sprue found in BC and GH packs ONLY has a single melta... well thats fine except that the usual armaments for my BCs is a flamer, and a plasmagun for my GHs (with mebbe the odd melta now and again)- had to get my otehr special weapons through eBay and trading 7 or so of the endless meltas I had built up (still have about 4-5 left in my bits box with nothing much to do).




Commisar Varz said:


> lol faced the new space wolves against my manager and by god they are horrible and the special charecters are grusome. marines and any other army for a fact wont stand a chance against them! THE FACT IS SPACE WOLVES CAN NOW FIELD WHOLE TERMINATOR ARMIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:victory:


LOL, other SM armies have never stood a chance against my SWs- slightly worse at shooting for a huge advantage in combat.. thats a trade I'll take any day of the week (gets a bit tighter when I play BTs/BAs).


----------



## bitsandkits

i expect that they will chuck in the tactical weapon sprue into the box like they did with the templars and with the dark angels,dont forget the photo shows whats on the sprue not whats in the box


----------



## rich1231

*Space Wolves*

Click on our big banner on here as they are now up for Pre-order.


----------



## foulacy

I'm debating whether or not to start an SW army, I have always liked them fluffwise more so then any other chapter. I'm quite disappointed that Logan Grimnar and Ragner Blackmane aren't getting re-done.


----------



## ravager37

i like the current logan figure so im actually happy they didn re-do it, i mean they could almost just as easily ruin the model as well as make a better one, they seem nasty as hell, good thing im done w my 2 eldar armies


----------



## tu_shan82

The new models that the Space Puppies are getting make me happy in the pants, but I'm going to ignore the urges to start a SW army, until I've finished with my DA's and IG.


----------



## Lord Pestilice

smfanboy said:


> some new rumours from warseer


IF this is true Im going to be pissed off at GW. Back in 2nd Ed. the SW codex was called "Codex Cheese" for a reason. Apparently things have not changed much with the new one. Wolves continue to get as many or more options for LESS points than their Codex Marine counter parts. 

Weapon options for 5 points cheaper than the Marine version on average? BS!!!
Devestators who can move AND shoot???? WTF?!?!?
2 Frost Blades = +2 STR AND 2 attacks in hth > Relic Blade = +2 STR and only 1 attack in hth. Talk about being able to write the rules in the way you want to circumvent all the penalties or drawbacks.

Don't even get me started on the special characters with some of what I have read. Again, IF this is all true....grrrr.


----------



## Katie Drake

It's not so bad! At least, uh, Grey Hunters can't take heavy weapons?

:laugh:


----------



## Shadow Hawk

It's obvious why they do it. The units have become more and more powerful with every codex, so the latest one is the most powerful. It's just marketing.
 Say you play something like DE maybe. They don't have the edge they used to and aren't very competitive. If you want the most powerful army like some do, you're gonna (probably) gonna go to games workshop and buy the new army, so you get the edge. Then another army gets done, and you feel that to have the edge and but the new army that comes out.
But then again, most people are happy with their armies, and don't want to change, it's just squeezing money out of those ultra-competetive gamers.


----------



## WingZ

Im thinking of droping my BA for SW is it worth it?


----------



## Tim/Steve

Depends if you like the SW fluff or not- changing army just because SW are supposedly 'powerful' is a pretty rubbish reason to change.

@Pestilice- 2 frost blades are 40pts in the current codex... so +10pts to get +1 attack compared to a relic blade sounds fair enough to me, sure we get a shed load of attacks but we're also low Ld (50-60pts to add a decent WGPL to GH/BC to make them Ld9, captain equivalents Ld9, Libby equivalents Ld9).... Im really hoping this doesnt change in the new dex, if they are going to get better Ld then make them stubborn instead (after all thats the equivalent upgrade of 'no matter the odds'), there are already way too many armies that are mostly fearless/LD10


----------



## Firewolf

>> I for one dont care about a lack of weapon options, cos I got loads o spare plasma guns etc. I understand it would be nice to have all options in the box anyways, but its GW, so nobody should really be that shocked. But, they Space Wolves, so I'll buy them. Just glad im getting more hours at work. I looking forward to termies, as I have FW termies ar home.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Tim/Steve said:


> Depends if you like the SW fluff or not- changing army just because SW are supposedly 'powerful' is a pretty rubbish reason to change.


I don't think so, if you've got a codex chapter and are using the BA codex only for the rules I dont think there is anynthing wrong with jumping ship. The fluff for your army can stay the same but if the Wolves codex is a better codex it seems reasonable to make use of the better rules.

I'm really looking forward to getting my hands on a copy to have a look over. If alls true it should be sweet


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Sorry for the double post, net is going metal lol


----------



## BDJV

GW's will have their preview copy of the Space Wolves codex available to drool over later this week. A few lucky Wolf fans have already had a glimpse in the new Dex. I'll be heading down to the Local GW on Wednesday to see if they've got their copy out.

This is what Keith Gatchalian at the Bolter and Chainsword had to say after looking through the dex.


> "I LOVE it! The wolves only lost a few things and gained a whole bunch.
> 
> HQ's.....you only have 1 mandatory HQ, but for every HQ slot you can take 2 choices! Still Wolf Lord, Wolf Priest, Rune Priest, and WGBL. No restrictions on the numbers, so you can have 4 Wolf Lords.
> 
> Logan Grimnar.....pretty much the same as before, with Eternal Warrior. If you take him Wolf Guards count as troops. A unit he joins can have either relentless, preferred enemy, tank hunters or something else.
> 
> Ragnar....any unit he joins gets D3 bonus attacks on the charge. He can howl once per game and all units nearby get Furious Charge.
> 
> Rune Priests......several lame powers....and then the good one. Draw a straight line, anything hit by it takes an Initiative test...if it fails...it is gone. Monstrous Creatures get +1 on the roll....but still.....
> 
> Wolf Priests.....did not get the narthecium, so no Feel No Pain. You get to reroll against tough monsters ( if I recall correctly).
> 
> Wolf Guard Packs are a separate choice. You can pick a WG to lead a squad, taken from this pack. You can kit them out however you want. They can have jetpacks or bikes! and Frostblades!
> 
> Arjac is an upgrade, think...Thor. He hits on 3's, rerolls to hit and to wounds ( I believe both) against monstrous creatures with a thunderhammer, which he can also throw at Str 10 AP1.
> 
> Blood claws still have Berserk Charge. You know, I did not look at their weapon options. Stupid me. Their stat line also did not change.
> 
> Grey Hunters have bolt pistol, ccw and bolter. No special charge rule. 1 can have a plasma pistol, one can have a power weapon or fist, and they can have 2 special weapons.
> 
> Wolf scouts have to roll for outflanking, but if they roll high enough, can pick which board edge they come on...any edge.
> 
> Bjorn the Fell handed....AV 13 on the front. If he dies, he counts as an objective or bonus KP's for the enemy ( if no SW models are in base with the wreck). But if he dies, all SW's are fearless.
> 
> The Trickster.....if he dies, a roll is made, if the SW wins, all models in btb with him are removed from the game. Hi Abaddon!
> 
> You can have Fenrisian wolf packs, they count as troops if you take Canis.
> 
> Thunderwolf cavalry...1-5, they upgrade your stats and give you rending, and you can mount most characters on them.
> 
> No Ironclad, but you get Redeemers.
> 
> Njal has some crazy powers, including negating psychic powers on a 3+. The Chooser of the Slain lets you put a marker on the board that doesn't allow infiltrating near it. Did I mention the psychic power removing a model that fails an Init test?
> 
> Did I mention Runic Weapons wounding Daemons on a 2+?
> 
> Sagas are nice, not over the top. Reroll morale tests, reroll to hits if the enemy is tough/monstrous etc.
> 
> 
> So we did not get the Rending from Ragnar, Feel no Pain from the WP, no relentless on Long Fangs. The army did keep Counter Attack and Acute Senses. They keep Mark of the Wulfen, Wolf tooth necklaces, but lose runic charms. Wolf Guard can be kitted out as individuals, not as a squad. WGBL lost the heavy weapon.


Another tidbit from a fan of my Space Wolves blog sent me some points values without upgrades!

Wolf Guard in PA are 90 points for 5
WG Terminators are 165 for 5
GH, BC, LF are 75 for 5
Skyclaws are 90 for 5

Troops choices special weapons are the cost in codex SM minus the cost of a flamer.

Storm Shields are 6 times the cost for WG in the old SW armory. ouch! :shok:

Long Fang weapons are generally 10 points cheaper than the old SW codex.


----------



## BDJV

This was posted by Scuddman over on Dakka.



> I'm glad I made a second pass at the book, there's a bunch of things I missed the first time or was wrong about.
> 
> Long fangs are 15 points per model and are leadership 9. Heavy bolters are 5 points, missiles 10, plasma 20, lascannons 25
> 
> Venerable dreads can take saga of majesty (reroll failed morale if unit within 6")
> Dreads and ven dreads can take wolftail talisman (mulifies psychic power targetting model on 5+_ and wolftooth necklace (hit on 3+ in hth)
> 
> Wolf lords, rune priests, and their version of the chaplain are all base 100 points. Their equipment options vary quite a bit.
> 
> Bc's may have a wolf guard. They are very similar to grey hunters in this regard.
> 
> Wolf priests have a different rule where you pick a unit type(such as infantry or bikes) at the start of the game. THe unit he is joined with and himself gain preferred enemy towards that unit. Everything else is the exact same as chaplains but has different names.
> 
> Rhinos, like vindi's and speeders are exactly the same as space marines.
> 
> One attack bike per bike squad.
> 
> All blood claw units, whether bikes, jump packs, or whatever, have headstrong as a rule. If an enemy unit in your SHOOTING phase is within 6", you may not shoot and must charge in the assault phase.
> 
> No land speeder storm
> 
> Mark of the wulfen just gives d6+1 attacks to one model. It does not give rending .
> 
> Drop pods still ahve the droppod assault rules, so half of the pods must show up first turn.
> 
> A rune priests runic weapon doubles as a special kind of psychic hood. 24" range like hood, but on a 4+ power fails.
> 
> The initiative test psychic power is specified as a shooting psychic power...implies you would get cover saves. Monstrous creatures subtract 1 to their roll, but a 6 always fails.
> 
> Sagas:
> Bear: eternal warrior. Funny, only the wolf lord can take this saga, and all the normal characters can only take one saga
> Majesty: Unit within 6" may reroll failed morale tests.
> Hunter: Character has outflank and stealth. Wolfpriest only
> Warriorborn: # models killed in last assault phase give a bonus attack in this assault phase for every model killed last assault phase.
> Beastslayer: Reroll hth hits vs. walkers, monstrous creatures, or things with toughness 5 or higher.
> Ironwolf:: Character in vehicle moves extra d3"


----------



## World Eater XII

sigh the amount of SW players will go up by a ton with all those rules!!!


----------



## MaidenManiac

World Eater XII said:


> sigh the amount of SW players will go up by a ton with all those rules!!!


Id rather say that alot of old SW players will take out their armies from 2nd-3d ed again and start playing them again. The current list for them is so filled with mandatory picks that the CSM codex looks like a vast sea of options. I know for sure that my SWs will see the light of day again:wink:


----------



## Tim/Steve

NOOOOOO, my storm... why did they kill you? 

Im sure Ill find someone willing to take my nice conversion off my hands.

Any news on LRC's? We get the redeemers but do we keep crusaders too.. I will be very annoyed if we dont (I really dont like the redeemer much at all).

Other then that Im in shock- useful characters, not needing to take hundreds of them. Cheap long fangs (130pts for a squad of 5 with 4 missile launchers sounds a bit too cheap to me, must be some catch). I might have to invest in some skyriders if they really are 90pts for 5, as well as wolves being an absolute must (Im liking Canis more everytime I hear anything about him... at this rate he'll have to cost 250pts just to stop me taking him automatically).


----------



## Judas Masias

Does anyone know if the rumoured Land Raider with the 3 twin linked Assault Cannons made it into the Space Wolves Codex?


----------



## Talos

I am tempted to use the Space wolf codex to make a small counts as Khorne army. Use flesh hounds for wolves have Marines riding large flesh hounds like that guy in WFB. Also Cain could be made in to a Chaos lord on Juggernaut. The lone wolf could be a Kharn type crazy guy. Then make a bunch of kitted out Khorne Terminators as the SW ones look like they would be good in CC.


----------



## Dar'kir

i like the way u think Talos


----------



## Someguy

Had a bit of a look at the new SW codex today. It's an interesting one. Probably a bit better than codex marines on the whole.

It's actually not too different to what you have now. Troops are basically the same, though you need 10 grey hunters to get your second special wep, which means you can't do that in a rhino and have a wolf guard leader (also unchanged).

New stuff includes dogs, guys riding big dogs (count as cavalry, bonus to various stats, kind of a faster juggernought), solo guys who only give away a KP if they don't die and various special characters. You get redeemers but not storms, and I forgot to check about the rumoured assault cannon LR. You don't get LS storms, but wolf scouts can come on from any table edge on a 3+ when outflanking.

Crucially, I think grey hunters make a much better unit than tactical marines to put in a rhino. They have full csm style wargear, counter-attack, enhanced senses - and are cheaper than tactical marines. Ok, no combat tactics but a squad of 10 can get out of their rhino, shoot something and then dare it to charge them. They will be cheaper than a comparable tactical squad as well.

Wolf guard are a big deal, because they are effectively the main elite unit. Terminators are wolf guard who you bought more toys for, as they are now. A basic guy is pretty cheap and a termie with storm bolter and power sword is just a bit more than a chaos one. A squad of shooty termies will cost about the same as a vanilla ones but assault termies will be a bit more. Hammer/shield guys will be crazily expensive - something like 80 points each. So if you want these, better to go for smurfs. Claw ones are ok though, so having some guys with claws in your squads would work, and you can have a gun plus claw.

I'd say that the wolves will be a viable army, but also one that you could spend way too many points on. One of they guys in the store had designed a list with 21 models at 1500 points, no vehicles or termies. You can also make a list with no scoring units, though I would not recommend it.


----------



## ravager37

book sounds awesome, i wonder how theyll fare against eldar and guard w how nasty those lists can be??


----------



## ravager37

seems like theyll make csm cry in the assault phase tho, cant wait to pound my friends khorn army


----------



## trog

is it just me who noticed the wolf scouts got a bit ripped off? on a +3 to choose any side it effectivley means snikrot got the wolves old rules and the wolves lose it. bloody orks! other than that i read grimmnar acts kinda like a mix of Belial, Kantor & Sicirus by making wolf guard scoring (so wolfguard termies [belial], standard wolf guard [kantor] and gives the unit he joins an USR [sicirus]). I may have mis-read but i thought it read in the grey hunter passage: unit 1 wolf guard, 4 grey hunters. so that would mean if you added 5 more you'd get the 2nd speiacel weapon?


----------



## BDJV

I went down to GW today to get a glimpse at the New Codex. All I can say is Wow!

It is a topnotch looking product! Here's and Overview for you guys!

HQ:

Wolf Lord: Can use every saga except for Iron Wolf and Hunter. PF, TH, and PW are the same costs as vanilla marines. SS are 6 times as expensive as the old SW dex, WC are 2 meltas, Frost Blades are same price as a PF. They come with BP, CCW, and grenades at base. They can take bikes and I think they (or at least WGBL) can take jump packs for same price as a SM HQ. They can also ride a thunderwolf for 45pts, which increases S by 1, T by one (true toughness, so its T5 and not T5(4)), A by 1, and I'm pretty sure it gives rending and allows them to move as cav. They can also take combi-weapons for 10pts. They can take terminator armour for 40pts which replaces their weapons with SB/PW. They can replace the PW with any special CCW for its PA cost -15pts. They can replace the SB with anything for cost-5pts. They can take a Belt of Russ for 25pts and they don't come with a standard invulnerable save. They can get Runic Armour for 20pts. Runic Armour gives a 5+ inv save that can only be used against psychic shooting attacks. He can also take a wolf tooth necklace (same as before) for +10pts and a wolf tooth talisman for 5pts (which ignores a psychic power used on the user or his unit on a 5+).

Wolf Priests and Rune Priests can take any saga except for maybe Warrior Born and maybe the Bear IIRC. They can get terminator armour for 20pts IIRC which replaces their BP with a SB and removes their grenades as per the normal. They can probably get combi-weapons and SS but I don't quite remember. They can get Runic Armour for 20pts. Can take WTN and WTT.

Wolf Priests come with Preferred Enemy of one unit type (MC, infantry, vehicles, etc) of your choice and their unit is fearless. They have the same stats as a chaplain.

Rune Priests can pick freely between the different powers. They can select any two for free and for +50pts they can use two powers per turn. They can take a chooser of the slain for 10 or 15pts with which you select a point on the board and no infiltrators can infiltrate within 18" of that spot. They also give the RP +1 BS if shooting at a target the chooser and the RP can see. Their runic weapons are force weapons that wound daemons on a 2+ and they can negate any psychic power within 24" on a 4+.

WGBL can pick any saga other than Iron Wolf IIRC. They're essentially a WL with one less WS, one less Attack, one less Ld, and one less W. They cost 70pts while the other characters cost 100pts. No more heavy weapons. Can take a WTT and a WTN.

SC HQ:

Logan is essentially a wolf lord in terminator armour with +1 attack, EW, the ability to give all friendly units within 18" +1 attack, Saga of Majesty with 12" range instead of 6" IIRC (though I may have the distances wrong), and the ability to give himself and an attached unit fearless, tank hunters, relentless, or preferred enemy each turn. His SB is a normal SB but his axe of Morkai can be used as a frost blade or a power fist. You can even split his attacks between the two. He also has a belt of Russ and likely also a wolf tooth necklace and a wolf tooth talisman. 275pts.

Ragnar uses a frost blade, a bolt pistol, WTN, WTT, and grenades. He has the Saga of the Warrior Born and a special charge rule that replaces the +1 attacks on the charge for his unit with +1d3 attacks. Note that this would not be comulative with the +2 attacks for BCs. His special rule, Battle Howl, gives him and his unit furious charge and once per game he can give all units within 12" furious charge. He has a 4+ invulnerable dodge save just as before. He also have 1 higher base attack than a wolf lord. 240pts

Ulrik has the basic WP stuff and stats IIRC. He also has the Helm of Russ which allows all SW units that can draw LoS to him to re-roll failed morale checks. He has the saga of the beast slayer and he confers it to his unit. He can also give one model in the army +1WS up to a max of 6. 180pts IIRC.

Canis is pretty much a WGBL on a thunderwolf with +1W, +1 attack, the wolf empowering saga, 2 WC, likely a WTT and a WTN (I think all the special characters have WTN and WTT except for Bjorn who only has the WTN), and grenades. He gives all wolves within 12" his LD of 8 (yes, he only has LD8) and he allows wolves to be taken as troops. His unique special rule allows him to use the number of enemies in b2b as his base number of attacks (so if he had 7 enemies in b2b he would have 8 attacks, 7+1 for having 2 WC). 185pts.

Njal is a Rune Priest with all the powers for 245 points. His runic weapon negates psychic powers on a 3+ instead of a 4+. He has +1 attack and runic armour to start with and can upgrade to Runic terminator armour for +25pts. He has a cyber raven that counts as a chooser of the slain IIRC and it deals d3 s3 autohits at I5 to one model in b2b during the combat phase. He has special abilities that go off for one turn. You roll a d3 at the start of the turn and add the turn number to see what ability occurs. IIRC
2) Nothing
3) All enemy units within 24" get -1BS
4) All enemy units count open ground within 24" of Njal as Difficult terrain
5) All unengaged enemy units within 18" take a Break Test
6) One unit within 18" takes D6 S9 hits, vehicles get hit on side armour
7+) All unengaged enemy units within 12" take D6 S8 AP5 hits.

Bjorn is a ven dread with 4 attacks base, I3, front AV13, a 5+ invulnerable save, WS6, BS6, and S7 base. He starts with an assault cannon and can change it to a plasma cannon for free or twin linked lascannons for 35pts. He comes with a heavy flamer on his dread CCW. He has the old and wise rule that allows you to re-roll for deployment. If he dies all SW are fearless and he counts as an objective. In KP if the SW player does not have a model in B2B contact with his remains then he gives up D3 KP, otherwise he gives up no KP.


Elites

Iron Priests – Come with Thunder Hammer. Will most likely be brought in line with Codex Techmarines. May take Saga of the Iron Wolf. No Servo-Harness.

Dreadnaught – May be Standard or Venerable, but Ironclad is not included. Start with Assault Cannon. May exchange for Multi Melta or TL Heavy Flamer (?). Venerable Dreads can take the Saga of Majesty.

Wolf Guard – 3-10 Wolf Guard. Bolt Pistol & CCW Frag and Krak grenades. May replace either BP or CCW with Bolter. May take Bikes or Jump Packs.

Basic Terminator with Power Weapon & Storm Bolter costs around 30pts. May have 1 Terminator Heavy Weapon per 5 Terminators. A WG with Thunder Hammer and Storm Shield comes to 63pts. Can be assigned to other squads during deployment to act as a Sgt (1 per squad). Terminators cannot Teleport. May take a Drop Pod. One unit may take a Land Raider as a dedicated transport.

Wolf Scouts – 15 points each they may take 2 Plasma pistols, a special weapon and Melta Bombs. OLB changed; roll a die and on a 1 they come in on the right short edge, on a 2 they come in on the Left short edge, and on a 3+ whatever table edge of your choice.

Lone Wolf (20pts)– A one-man unit that will be “really strong.” They are berserk survivors of Units searching for death so they may join their fallen brothers. Concede a Kill Point if they aren’t killed. WS5 W2, Eternal Warrior, Feel no Pain and re-roll To-Hit against Walkers, Monstrous Creatures and things above T5. Can take up to 2 Fenrisian Wolves and any equipment available to Wolf Guard (except Bikes and Jump Packs).

Troops

Both GH and BC's are 15 points each.

Grey Hunters (5-10) – Bolter, Bolt Pistol & CCW Frag and Krak grenades. They receive a free Flamer and get a second one for taking 10 men. They may upgrade the special weapon for 5/10 points for the first Melta/plasma gun, and if they have 10 models they get a second of the same type for free.

May take up to one Power Weapon/fist. May take The Mark of the Wulfen on one model granting D6+1 Attacks and Rending.


Blood Claws – (5-15) Bolt Pistol & CCW Frag and Krak grenades. WS and BS 3. Berserk Charge still grants +2 attacks on the charge (but not for Counter Attack). They receive a free Flamer and get a second one for taking 15 men.


May take up to one Power Weapon/fist. Headstrong - if the Blood Claw unit is within 6" of an enemy unit and doesn’t have a wolf guard leading them they can't shoot.

You can upgrade one BC to Lukas at +140pts. His stats are the same as a WGBL but with ld 8. He has a PP and a WC and possibly a WTT or a WTN but I forget. His pelt of the doppelganger thing is rather worthless because it forces enemies who specifically allocate wounds to Lukas to re-roll hits, but he's an upgrade character so enemies can't allocate to him until his unit is gone.
His statis field is this: When he dies, you and the opponent make an opposed dice roll. If you roll equal or higher then all models in base to base contact with Lukas are removed from play. No saves, no EW, nothing.

Fast Attack

Thunderwolf Cavalry – 1-5 Marines riding giant Wolves. They are S5 T5 W2 A4 plus Rending. For 50 points each.

Fenrisian Wolves – Beast Cavalry. For 8 points each. One can be upgraded to Cyber Wolves for 10pts he gains +1 T, A, I, LD and a 4+ save.

Skyclaws – 5-10 Blood Claws with Jump Packs. May take 1 Special Weapon and 1 Special CCW. For 18 points each.

Swiftclaws – 3-8 Blood Claws on Bikes for 25 points each. May take an Attack Bike at a reduced cost, because they are BS 3.

Heavy Support

Long Fangs – 1 Pack Leader and 1-5 Long Fangs at 15 points each. Retain the Split Fire ability as long as the Pack Leader does not shoot. Each Long Fang MUST have a Heavy Weapon. Pack leader can take Special weapons. The Heavy weapons got really cheap too: HB 5, ML and MM 10, PC 20, LC 25.

SW still have access to Preds, Whirl Winds and Vindicators all priced the same as C:SM.

All three Landraider variants are in, but the transport capacity of the standard Landraider is 10.

All three transports are the same cost as in codex space marine, but the Drop pod only has a transport capacity of 10/5.

Rules stuff

Army-wide Special Rules

All Space Wolves have ATSKNF, Acute Senses, and Counter attack.

Sagas – Characters can take special skills called Sagas. You may not double up on Sagas, although Special Characters do not count towards this.

Saga of Majesty - All friendly units within 6" get to re-roll failed morale checks

Saga of the Beast Killer - Re-roll to hit and wound against Walkers and models of T5 or higher

Saga of the Iron Wolf (Iron Priest only) - Adds D3" to the vehicle they are in and +1 to repair rolls

Saga of the Wolf - Fenrisian Wolves get Ld7 and I5

Saga of the bear - Eternal Warrior

Saga of the Warrior Born - +1 attack for each kill in previous Assault Phase

Saga of the Hunter - Outflank and Stealth

Psychic Powers:

Maw of the World Wolf - Measure out 24" and anything touched by the line must pass an Initiative test or be removed from play. Monstrous creatures get -1 to their roll.

Chain Lightning - D6 S7 AP5 shots with infinite range.

Stormcaller - ALL friendly units within 6" get a 5+ cover save. Cast at start of turn.

Large template psychic shooting attack. Large Blast template has to touch the Rune Priest. Anything touched takes a S3 hit.
3d6 s3 auto-hits with 18" range. Any unit hit moves as if it were in difficult terrain.

All Deep Strikers, Jump Infantry, and possibly bikes normal infantry and MCs move as if they were in dangerous terrain.

Shooting attack that can be shot in Freki mode or Greki mode. Both are 12". One is S5 AP- Assault 3 and the other is S4 AP2 Assault 2. Any units taking wounds from it must take a morale check or fall back.

I'd like to thank the Phalanxlord at Warseer for helping my fill in the blanks for this overview!


----------



## grumabeth

i missed out on reading the codex today as i didnt get a chance to pop into GW. but from the sounds of it its going to be frigging AMAZING. any pictures in the dex of new SC models for Ragnar, Bjorn and logan?


----------



## Vanchet

Aside from having to buy a 4+ Invun for the characters (From reading what BDJV has written) That's Pimpage-specially those Psyhic powers and Saga of the Warrior Born :biggrin:


----------



## maximus2467

no rumoured assault cannon lr variant then? can't wait to get my hands on this lot!!!!


----------



## Katie Drake

maximus2467 said:


> no rumoured assault cannon lr variant then? can't wait to get my hands on this lot!!!!


T'was a conversion.


----------



## Taggerung

Anyone else think this codex is pretty over powered? I got to look through it at the game store, and Grey Hunters are kind of broken good. 2 melta's for 5 points? with a squad that is better than tactical squads and and cheaper? wtf?


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

Taggerung said:


> Anyone else think this codex is pretty over powered? I got to look through it at the game store, and Grey Hunters are kind of broken good. 2 melta's for 5 points? with a squad that is better than tactical squads and and cheaper? wtf?


They don't have Combat Tactics and are only Ld 8 if you want 2 Special weapons and a Rhino, cause you can't put the Wolf Guard in. Marines are overpriced anyways, either that or alot of other things are underpriced.


----------



## Taggerung

I am ok with not having combat tactics, or combat squads really. I agree that tactical squads are over priced...I will pick up the codex since I have always been a fan of space wolves, and I really want squads with 2 special weapons (I hate that they got rid of that), and the whole we basically have 3 base attacks is pretty awesome compared to my tactical marines which they have 1, 2 at the most.


----------



## trog

i think it a bit BS that SW LR & DP have a transport of 10 why don't the wolves get the Guilliman Special STC. lukas sounds like a jolly good laugh. Sagas wow we can make our own Vanilla SW lord an EW! i agree with wolf lord skoll that SM in general are very pricy so by the sounds the wolves might actually justify the high cost. Does anyone know if there goin to make an updated power armoured Njal or will i have to try and find a model that doesn't exist?


----------



## Stella Cadente

trog said:


> or will i have to try and find a model that doesn't exist?


why not convert one, or find the one that does exist, someone must have one out there they don't want


----------



## trog

finding out of mold models are hard ive been loking for donkeys ears to get an Chaplin Xavier. Though maby the first option with the new sprue may make it easyer for the converting option ill have to see? well that gets my mind ticking on how ill do it should be fun Thanks


----------



## Katie Drake

trog said:


> finding out of mold models are hard ive been loking for donkeys ears to get an Chaplin Xavier. Though maby the first option with the new sprue may make it easyer for the converting option ill have to see? well that gets my mind ticking on how ill do it should be fun Thanks


Erm, there's one of those sitting in its blister pack at my local store. :-/


----------



## trog

good bless canada. thou that doesn't help me in the land of Oz lol it does mean they exist. Now to try and get back to topic (clear throat) has the old rule of HQ every 750 points been removed or is it their? just thought i'd ask 1st just to get that clarified (someone was bound to ask)


----------



## The Son of Horus

Space Wolves not having Combat Tactics isn't a big deal-- especially because they all have Counterattack instead. It's not like they're just missing a special ability or anything-- Counterattack is plain better than Combat Tactics, anyway. Not having Combat Squads isn't that big a deal either, because honestly, there's very rarely a good time to split squads up anyway. Five Space Marines aren't that big a threat-- you can neutralize them pretty easily. Ten, on the other hand, is a problem. 

Grey Hunters don't need the two meltas. Give them the one, and then stick the Wolf Guard in the squad, and mount 'em up. It's the same special weapons mix as a Tactical Squad in a Rhino (you don't use the heavy weapon in that squad anyway, even if you bother bringing it...so it's not much of a loss here.) but it's cheaper points-wise, and Grey Hunters are better in close combat.

Codex: Space Wolves is to Codex: Space Marines as Codex: Space Marines is to Codecies: Black Templars, Blood Angels, and Dark Angels-- it's just better, and it's clearly been written in such a way to encourage people to buy the new Space Wolves codex and use it (and the new named character models, for that matter) instead of the older codecies, since everyone and their cousin has a Space Marine army, and at the end of the day, Space Marines are Space Marines-- it's just a question of what rules set you use with them. 

Even if you play a Codex: Space Marines army, the Space Wolves aren't SO different that you couldn't just run the army as Space Wolves and bring pretty much identical units that're just flat better. The only reason to play Codex: Space Marines is if you run one of the named characters that you build an army around, like Pedro Kantor, Vulkan Hestan, or Captain Shrike, or if you want Sternguard and Ironclad Dreadnoughts, since the Space Wolves don't have those. 

Even though Codex: Space Wolves represents how my Chapter fights better than the Codex: Space Marines army list does, purely because the Grey Hunters are better in close combat, I'm not going to be "that guy" that just jumps to the newest thing because it's better. I'll stay with Codex: Space Marines, and consider it just another challenge on the table to outfight and outthink what's fundamentally a superior Codex.


----------



## tu_shan82

Katie Drake said:


> Erm, there's one of those sitting in its blister pack at my local store. :-/





trog said:


> good bless canada. thou that doesn't help me in the land of Oz lol it does mean they exist. Now to try and get back to topic (clear throat) has the old rule of HQ every 750 points been removed or is it their? just thought i'd ask 1st just to get that clarified (someone was bound to ask)


Hey trog why don't you get Katie to buy the miniature and post it to you, and you pay her back the cost of the miniature and the shipping via paypal. I;m considering finding someone on Heresy that lives in Nottingham to do same thing for me when the Bugman's bar brawl game comes out. Just a suggestion guys, of course it does involve a lot of trust on the part of both parties, but really is no different than any other internet purchase in that respect.


----------



## Someguy

I think the relative strength of grey hunters vs tactical marines is a problem for me, as a marine player who uses a lot of tactical marines. My army would simply be better if I switched.

Not everything is so simple. I like my storm, and wolves can only get storm shield termies for many points (though they get more flexibility about their other weapons)

The deal with HQs is that they can have 2 characters per HQ slot. Alternatibely, the battle leader is pretty cheap if you want to keep costs down. This gives them far more flexibility than marines have. Sagas are also great.


----------



## maximus2467

yeah! how come storm shields are so expensive? any special rules to go with them?


----------



## Tim/Steve

Nah, they just costed them right for once- 4+ inv is normally 25-30pts so a 3+ should costs a lot (evenif it does lose you 1A)
Only special rule about storm shields is that Arjac (?) can use his to get an extra attack in cc... but then he is basically Lysander+ (S10 AP1 6-8" range thrown thunder hammer and re-rolls to hit vs IC/MCs). Hes an upgrade character for a wolf guard unit (dammit- I wanted Ranulf back... S7 basic giant wolf guard, yes please).

SW are just wrong now, Im going to have to play uber fluffy armies just to try to nerf my armies enough for anyone locally to have a chance.
- I am seriously thinking of swapping out my SW for another army (I chose Ogres as a fantasy army... recently. Thats how much I hate beard).

Prediction for the new beardiest unit around- 6 Long Fangs with 3 HB and 2 LC. 155pts for 2 lascannon shots and plenty of dakka (20pt heavy bolter LF make decent ablative wounds... which is silly in itself).... all other devastators just became obsolete by comparison (3 of these units on the field and you are basically laughing).


----------



## Col. Schafer

The earlier comment by someguy about the lack of plasmaguns and meltaguns on the sprue, and the annoying presence of 3 plasma pistols gave me an absurdly simple and awsome conversion idea. Clip off a bolter from the clip up, flip it over so that the thing on the bottom faces up, paint it shiney, then clip off the sticking out parts on the front of the bolter, and the front of the plasma pistol and put the plasma pistol bit on the bolter. Or skip the first part and just put the plasma pistol nozzle on the end of a bolter.

It would look odd, but would look fairly clearly plasmagunish. And with those sprues you could make 3. 

What say "yall" total crap or am I on to somthing? Or is this comon knowlage...


----------



## Commander_Culln

trog said:


> good bless canada. thou that doesn't help me in the land of Oz lol it does mean they exist. Now to try and get back to topic (clear throat) has the old rule of HQ every 750 points been removed or is it their? just thought i'd ask 1st just to get that clarified (someone was bound to ask)


If it is there it's okay. I was at GW yesterday and apparently they can take 2 HQ for every one slot! :victory:


----------



## torealis

I saw the sprues and book yesterday, and they're very cool.

My only critiques would be that the wolf rider guy is awful, and that the SW legs are rather static.


----------



## ravager37

i like how theyre much better than codex marines, grey hunters should be, but maybe its a pre-cursor to tactical marines going down in pts....but hell i just give all marine players evil eye when they complain, i play eldar i look at them like ummm power armor..must be nice..but the codex tacticals should cost less than grey hunters, or even csm because they arent equipped as well, but they are still fantastic because of their heavy wpn options and flexibility
but i played against the new wolves yesterday w mech eldar, and it was a cat and mouse game of stay away from the nasty wolves, and beat them with fire prisms, and heavy wpns fire...but the list he brought had a lil of everything so it wasnt really to bad, but readin through the book, it looks pretty easy to make a nasty list, and logan especially is nasty imo


----------



## xaiff101

I had a glance at the SW codex last Friday, and although I didn't get to see much, I know that there are going to be units called Lone Wolves. They get FnP and a funky kill point rule. 
They do not give kill points in games that have them when they are killed. But if they are alive at the end of the game then each live Lone Wolf counts as your enemies killpoint.

Sorry if something like this was already posted, I'm in a hurry.


Edit; forgot to talk about the Long Fangs. As long as the captain of the unit is alive, he can hold his shooting to order his unit to fire at 2 different targets.


----------



## Tim/Steve

Lone Wolves are 20pts basic, cant join units and reverse the KPs (1 for being alive, 0 for being dead). They have standard WG stats but have 2W... I couldnt see any FNP (didnt have the dex long though)... they are fearless but no EW or FNP that I saw.

Long Fangs are STUPIDLY cheap. A unit of 6 with 5 hevay bolters is 115pts (yes, drop a heavy bolter and a guy and you do indeed have a dakka devy squad for under 100pts). They cant take ablative wounds but since HBs are so cheap they'll probably be used as such (using split fire to shoot good weapons at main targets and HBs at infantry).


----------



## MaidenManiac

Tim/Steve said:


> Long Fangs are STUPIDLY cheap. A unit of 6 with 5 hevay bolters is 115pts (yes, drop a heavy bolter and a guy and you do indeed have a dakka devy squad for under 100pts). They cant take ablative wounds but since HBs are so cheap they'll probably be used as such (using split fire to shoot good weapons at main targets and HBs at infantry).


This feels a bit of yea. A unit of 6 Noise Marines with Sonic Blasters are 150 pts. Sure they are scoring and fearless, but they shoot S4 shots, and only 24". Thats a serious difference if you ask me.


Tbh I think the dakka-whatnots-picks of armies will see pointdrops in all Codices that comes ahead. The Dakka-Pred for 85 points is another example of cheap dakkadakka choices in the armies. This thanks to the plethora of coversaves that rules the game nowdays. Honestly speaking, heavy bolter equivalents are too shitty nowdays since everything have a 4+ coversave and this drastically decreases their effectiveness.

People shun the supposed to be long range support units since they really doesnt support you anymore, and this is most likely something GW wants to change. Suicide flamer units are not supposed to be the only shooting way of dealing with Ork hordes:no:


----------



## Orochi

Not gonna lie, I don't like any of the new models as of yet.

That guy on the big wolf is especially hideous.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Orochi said:


> That guy on the big wolf is especially hideous.


I agree, which is disappointing. I really like the termies, and the new sprue looks good, but not a fan of Njal, that trickster character is terrible, the special edition wolf guard with lightning claws is awful, so I'm really hoping the characters like Ulrik, Ragnar and Grimnar save it for me.


----------



## maximus2467

last i heard they're not changing the models for logan, ulrik or ragnar. hope thats wrong but don't get your hopes up bud


----------



## Wolfblade

Not doing a new Ragnar would be a fucking disgrace.

I mean, come on, the current mini is the most static piece of shit that GW sells. It lacks any kind of character or charm.


----------



## Stella Cadente

Wolfblade said:


> Not doing a new Ragnar would be a fucking disgrace.
> 
> I mean, come on, the current mini is the most static piece of shit that GW sells. It lacks any kind of character or charm.


ummmm, rubbish, just look at the Company masters box and all the new marine characters, now thats a bunch of static shit and there being made today as NEW figures, at least Ragnar has the excuse of being several years old, and still looking awesome.


----------



## Vaz

So does Mephiston. What... Wait... De ja vu.


----------



## zrolimit

Wolfblade said:


> Not doing a new Ragnar would be a fucking disgrace.
> 
> I mean, come on, the current mini is the most static piece of shit that GW sells. It lacks any kind of character or charm.



in response to your comment i feel the original Ragnar model sculpted by Jes Goodwin had bags of character and was true to the sketch Jes did in one of the White Dwarf issues of long ago. sure the model is a little smaller scale wise compared with the newer marine characters but that apart its a really nice figure. you cant always have marines posed in running poses or mid swing with a CC weapon. and so called static poses have their place in any model collection.

my 2 cents


----------



## Wolfblade

What can I say, some people are just easy to please.

I thought there was going to be a new Grimnar though? I'm sure I've seen him listed as an upcoming release on Wargames Empire.


----------



## Stella Cadente

Wolfblade said:


> What can I say, some people are just easy to please.


well yeah, when there nothing wrong with the original why improve it?

can you imagine a model of him done by GW today, he'd be so static they would have to write a special rule so he can't actually move on the board, and he would be sculpted so badly nobody would want the embarrassment of buying him, and he would have so much useless crap hanging off him that painting him would take about 5 years.

not for me thanks, if GW hires good sculptors first, then redoing him is fine, but as it is right now with GW's boring sculptors, they shouldn't be allowed to sculpt a stone wall nevermind a special character.

just look at all the new marine characters as perfect examples *shivers* fugly as hell


----------



## ravager37

yes agreed, and especially with the lack of a khan on bike....but the logan figure is fantastic, why ruin it...seriously with the releases like the horrid demonettes, and space marine characters, id rather gw didn consider re-doing the model, though i think the ragnar model looks like a short bus seat warmer almost as bad as the skulltaker model


----------

